# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در ثبت نام کنکور ۹۳

## mina102

بچه ها به یه مشکلی برخوردم !!!!!
تو مشخصاتم تو سنجش قسمت جنسیت زده  پسر  اما تو سایت http://dipcode.medu.ir/ زده   دختر !!؟؟؟
پاک  گیج شدم  ! دکمه "" 						        صحت اطلاعات فوق مورد تاييد نيست"" رو تو سنجش  بزنم و بعد "دکمه تایید "رو ؟؟؟

----------


## hossein_R

*سلام.اونجا گفته که هرگونه مغایرت رو اطلاع بدین!   
تو هم ریسک نکن به نظرم! فکر کنم ثبت نامت میوفته برا اسفند  
البته اسفند ویرایش داره ولی اطلاعاتی اساسی که خود سنجش داده و تو نمیتونی تغییر بدی اگه اشکال داره باید اطلاع بدی! 
مثل معدل! شماره شناسنامه! اینارو خود سنجش پر میکنه تو نمیتونی دست بزنی. 

پایین






*

----------


## مرتضی ر

نگران هیچی نباش چون دور دوم داره ویرایش کن بعدش اگه عضو کانون هستی بعد ویرایش بده صحت ثبت نام رو واست مشخص کنن.

----------


## hossein_R

> نگران هیچی نباش چون دور دوم داره ویرایش کن بعدش اگه عضو کانون هستی بعد ویرایش بده صحت ثبت نام رو واست مشخص کنن.


*
دوست عزیز  
**اطلاعات اساسی رو نمیشه ویرایش کرد!!   وقتی کد سوابق رو وارد میکنی این اطلاعات رو سنجش خودش میده!  

آقا....برا من نوشته زن!!!!!  وااای خدا مرگم بده!!!* :Y (670):  
*
جدا الان دیدم!!!...نکنه من با مینا عوض شدم!! شما همچین مشکلی ندارین؟؟؟؟
میو میو عوض میشههههههههههه* :Y (442):

----------


## MJavadD

اصل http://dipcode.medu.ir اینه اگه اینجا درست باشه مشکلی نیست سایت سنجش که همه چیش مشکل داره!

----------


## bahar@

> بچه ها به یه مشکلی برخوردم !!!!!
> تو مشخصاتم تو سنجش قسمت جنسیت زده  پسر  اما تو سایت http://dipcode.medu.ir/ زده   دختر !!؟؟؟
> پاک  گیج شدم  ! دکمه ""                                 صحت اطلاعات فوق مورد تاييد نيست"" رو تو سنجش  بزنم و بعد "دکمه تایید "رو ؟؟؟


شما دقیق اطلاعاتت رو در سایت آموزش و پرورش به آدرس dipcode.medu.ir  بررس کنید و اگر اشکال نداشت اون رو تایید کنید و کد سوابق تحصیلیتون رو بگیرید و کاری به سوابق سنجش نداشته باشید 

اگر احیانا در حین ثبت نام جنسیت شما رو اشتباه زده بود ثبت نام نکنید و به آموزش و پرورش منطقه تون برید و مشکلتون رو بهشون بگید تا درستش کنند و بهمن ماه ثبت نام کنید

----------


## MJavadD

سنجش واسه همه پسرا زده زن واسه همه دخترا مرد! میتونید برید ببینید

----------


## hossein_R

> سنجش واسه همه پسرا زده زن واسه همه دخترا مرد! میتونید برید ببینید


*آخر الزمان شده جواد جان...دیگه الان دخترا پسر شدن پسرا دختر....    
ولی خداروشکر برا همه هست ترسیدم!!
*

----------


## Dr.ali

> سنجش واسه همه پسرا زده زن واسه همه دخترا مرد! میتونید برید ببینید


ههههههههههههه!!! این مسئله در مورد من (خوشبختانه) صدق نمیکنه!!! :Y (767):

----------


## cedar74

از دیشب تا الان میخام سریالش رو بخرم نمیشه الان که گریم بگیره چیکار کنم.تمدید میکنن دیگه ؟ :32:

----------


## mina102

آقا  من اگر الان بخوام ثبت نام کنم و کد سریال بگیرم  و بعد از رفتن تو صفحه اول ثبت نام دوباره جنسیت رو مرد دیدم  چی کار کنم ؟؟ این سریال تا اسفند باطل نمیشه ایا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   @حسین میو میو رو خوب اومدی

----------


## سمیه

به نظرم باید ویرایش اطلاعات رو تو همون سایت سنجش بعد اینکه ثبت نامو زدی بزن :Y (726):

----------


## mina102

> *آخر الزمان شده جواد جان...دیگه الان دخترا پسر شدن پسرا دختر....     ولی خداروشکر برا همه هست ترسیدم!!*


اقا حسین الان شما چی کار کریدن  برا یثبت نام با مشکل جنسیت !!! ثبت نام بکنم ! سریال رو بگیرم دی باطل نمیشه ؟

----------

